# Topline GSD Club-WDA Conformation Show



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Being held on May 15th & 16th, in Marengo Illinois.
Anyone going?? exhibiting??


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll be there with Berlin and Aja.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Great to hear!
Hope the weather holds out for us??! Lots of rain lately.
What classes are you in???
My friend has a puppy also named Berlin...(female)....I really like the name.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Is the judge a Kormeister? Need certif. of teeth.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes Denise...he is.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I really want to come but I don't think I'll make it and I really hate to miss training when I'm not showing my dog right now. Dang, I love Berlin and I really want to meet your sable puppy, Robin, are you showing him? What is the pedigree again if you don't mind?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Lies,
Jayare..aka.."Bear" is out of Tika & Rookie.
Their pedigree is on Kim's website....JustK9s Home
I don't know how to attach it to the forum. The female puppy "Izzy" is not being shown right now.....she is a little on the petite side, and I would like her to "grow" more...and have more training before I decide to get a show rating on her.
I love her very much...and want the best possible rating, for her future breed survey.
Robin

p.s...really hope you find a way to make the show...always nice to see you!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Berlin will be in the Male 18-24 Months class and Aja will be in the Female 3-6 Months.


----------



## Mr.GSD (May 14, 2010)

*Sieger Shows in USA and Germany*

Edited by Andaka as the post was advertising.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats to everybody who came out the the show!


----------

